# Eheim 2213 spray bar alternative



## Bio-Gold (Jun 22, 2010)

So I bit the bullet and bought a 2213. I'm not too keen on using a spray bar because I already have an AC70 to make current. What are so possible mods to do to make it something other than spray bar?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Not use the spraybar and just keep the open end of the return tubing as your "nozzle" - I do this on three of my tanks and it works great.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

I agree or you can buy a wide jet return tube. I use one on my 2213. The fish seem to like it 

Eheim Discharge Pipe-Tube 400494


----------



## Bio-Gold (Jun 22, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Not use the spraybar and just keep the open end of the return tubing as your "nozzle" - I do this on three of my tanks and it works great.


I was thinking about doing that but i don't want the risk of having the tube come out of the aquarium when i'm not home or something and have all the water drained out...How do you secure it in your aquarium? Just with those suction cups?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yup. I also have the curved piece of tubing on the end to direct the flow in the tank - this also prevents the whole tube from sliding out of the tank if the suction cup detaches.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lily pipes work too, if you are feeling fancy


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

or you can place the whole spraybar vertical in the water and have it spray underwater


----------

